
CryptoKitties – Ethereum collectable is not actually tamperproof - aliendoodledog
https://medium.com/loom-network/your-crypto-kitty-isnt-forever-why-dapps-aren-t-as-decentralized-as-you-think-871d6acfea
======
zaarn
I don't really see this as a problem. CryptoKitties is a centralized product,
something you can build on Ethereum, if you like it or not.

And I don't really have a problem with that if the creators keep a good track
record.

~~~
kanwisher
I think a lot of people believe they are getting a unique item that can never
be copied.

------
kanwisher
I think side chains are going to be the future of dApps. Smart contracts alone
won’t be enough

------
gaspoweredcat
it also demonstrates very clearly that eth sure as hell doesnt scale well
right now

~~~
kanwisher
This is getting addressed with side chains

